# BMW 5 series Angel eyes....



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I am trying to do a retrofit into the dual rounds on my MK3 but would rather not buy a 540i headlamp and harvest the set up. I am just looking to do it around my low HID beams. Does anyone know of a place that sells either the part from BMW seperately, or another product that would work? I thought I read somewhere about a company making a kit to retrofit older BMW's....
Sean


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (EuroStyle)*

Hella makes them


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (EuroStyle)*

Yes I did find that once! Lets see now...
IT was from In.Pro I found this:











[Modified by Cullen, 4:19 PM 11-19-2001]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*









"E36 nicht Compact 
Begrenzungslicht in Lichtleittechnik 
339,00 EURO"


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*

Can be found from here..
http://www.in-pro.de/cgi-bin/locked/locked.cgi?func=neuheiten_eins


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am trying to do a retrofit into the dual rounds on my MK3 but would rather not buy a 540i headlamp and harvest the set up. I am just looking to do it around my low HID beams. Does anyone know of a place that sells either the part from BMW seperately, or another product that would work? I thought I read somewhere about a company making a kit to retrofit older BMW's....
Sean[HR][/HR]​I don't think you can get it seperatelyt though OEM..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*

a little insight from a BMW guy... if you want the OEM stuff you have to buy the entire headlight, there are some places that can get them as low as $600/pair... otherwise, you could go through In.Pro and order the entire E36 eurpean headlight w/ the rings built in, but those won't be on sale in america till Feb/March 02


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Anand20v)*

Thanks guys....I knew I had seen them from inpro, but I meant I thought I had seen them as a seperate aftermarket part from someone. I only want to do my lows, so I geuss I ould buy just one BMW light since the one housing has two in it, but I would rather not spend $300+, but I might have to since the chances of finding a 2001 in a junkyard with a rear tap is pretty slim. Any ideas on what I could make them with?
Sean


----------



## CorradoGuy (Jul 2, 2000)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (EuroStyle)*

Just a quick question on this whole Angel eyes fad. Do the rings actually light up any part of the road or is it just for looks? Are they supposed to act like DRL's because that I can see as an advantage. That would make them nice looking and functional. Also, I have heard that the rings turn off when the lights turn on, myth or fact? Thanks for the input guys.
Gopal


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (CorradoGuy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a quick question on this whole Angel eyes fad. Do the rings actually light up any part of the road or is it just for looks? Are they supposed to act like DRL's because that I can see as an advantage. That would make them nice looking and functional. Also, I have heard that the rings turn off when the lights turn on, myth or fact? Thanks for the input guys.
Gopal[HR][/HR]​
I dunno but DRL is a US thing and in europe they are inteded for use only when the car is standing still parked temp.
Yes people use them with fogs at times...


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*

The angel eyes do not give off enough lite to use as a fog lilght, and they are on the when the headlight is on, just it is hard to see the low beam ones since the headlight is so bright. You could run them as DRL, but I do not run DRL's....and they were first a Swedish thing, and the US was going to adopt it, but never formally did, soonly some cars use the idea...I personally do not. It would be my intention to use the Angel Eyes as front parking lights, since the euro bumpers I am installing take a euro blinker which is jus that....a blinker, with no park light it like the NA spec one....

Sean


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (EuroStyle)*

Are those lights from in.pro designed to fit on the 3 series BMW?? I would love to have some of these for my corrado!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The angel eyes do not give off enough lite to use as a fog lilght, [HR][/HR]​
I said use the WITH the fogs, the parking light (only) is NOT inteded to be used on a moving vehicle but when you have on the fogs down under these the "angel eyes" are on on there own up in the headlight!
quote:[HR][/HR]You could run them as DRL, but I do not run DRL's....and they were first a Swedish thing, and the US was going to adopt it, but never formally did, soonly some cars use the idea...I personally do not. [HR][/HR]​WHAT was a Swedish thing? yes using your headlight even at day is something that is NOW the LAW in all of the north european countries and you CAN in some countries like sweden "get away" with using 21w equipped
lights of either amber or white...



[Modified by Cullen, 9:25 PM 11-20-2001]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You could run them as DRL, but I do not run DRL's....and they were first a Swedish thing,[HR][/HR]​Sorry, but I beg to differ. Norway was teh first country in the world to have mandatory DRLs. 1/1/85 was the date, and since then, all motor vehicles must drive with low beams, fog lights or 21w marker lights, 24 hours, 365 days a year.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You could run them as DRL, but I do not run DRL's....and they were first a Swedish thing,
Sorry, but I beg to differ. Norway was teh first country in the world to have mandatory DRLs. 1/1/85 was the date, and since then, all motor vehicles must drive with low beams, fog lights or 21w marker lights, 24 hours, 365 days a year.[HR][/HR]​Well the words that the abrev DRL come from DO talk about what is mandotory in north. europe. BUT tech. speaking the US DRLs and lowbeams have little in common...


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*

I was speaking in general terms.....I know Sweden has used some sort od DRL for awhile, and while not mandatory in the US, many car makers include them on cars sold in North America...
Sean


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (PerL)*

I hate to prove a fellow countryman wrong, but the swedes beat us again








quote:[HR][/HR] From Ola By Bilbärgning:
Den 1 oktober 1977 infördes halvljusreformen i Sverige vilket innebar att alla motorcyklar och bilar måste ha tänd belysning även under dagtid. Detta innebar för övrigt också att marknaden översvämmades av mer eller mindre genomtänkta lösningar för att få belysning på bilen UTAN att ha halvljuset tänt. - Vem minns inte dom så typiskt 1970-talsaktigt gula varselljusen som vi monterade på våra bilar?. Vidare fanns det reläsatser att köpa som gav reducerat helljus! eller som gjorde att enbart halvljuslamporna lyste. Inget krav fanns att bilens p-ljus skulle vara tänt utan bara varselljus. Krav på belysning "runt om" på våra fordon kom långt senare.[HR][/HR]​Short version in english: Sweden got mandatory DRLs october 1977.



[Modified by Orjan, 9:38 AM 11-22-2001]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Orjan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I hate to prove a fellow countryman wrong, but the swedes beat us again








From Ola By Bilbärgning:
Den 1 oktober 1977 infördes halvljusreformen i Sverige vilket innebar att alla motorcyklar och bilar måste ha tänd belysning även under dagtid. Detta innebar för övrigt också att marknaden översvämmades av mer eller mindre genomtänkta lösningar för att få belysning på bilen UTAN att ha halvljuset tänt. - Vem minns inte dom så typiskt 1970-talsaktigt gula varselljusen som vi monterade på våra bilar?. Vidare fanns det reläsatser att köpa som gav reducerat helljus! eller som gjorde att enbart halvljuslamporna lyste. Inget krav fanns att bilens p-ljus skulle vara tänt utan bara varselljus. Krav på belysning "runt om" på våra fordon kom långt senare.
Short version in english: Sweden got mandatory DRLs october 1977.

[Modified by Orjan, 9:38 AM 11-22-2001][HR][/HR]​Wow I never would've thought it was that long ago...Heh yeah I remember the "varselljus" fad, did you have that in Norway too? (they where yellow glassed lights located as fogs, but used a 21w bulb and basically didn't help you as the driver anything...)


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*

No, we weren't hit by the varslljus-bug. Some gas stations and BILTEMA tried to sell DRL kits with those ugly yellow light, but luckily most people just used the good ol' lightswitch








BTW, to get back on track: angel eyes on a beetle - homemade: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=161457


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Orjan)*

Wow, that came out nice. I was thinking that neon wire would be an idea, but was afraid it was so bright the entire housing would glow, and you would loose the definition of the ring of light look....
Sean


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Orjan)*

Nice info Orjan on the NB!


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Orjan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
BTW, to get back on track: angel eyes on a beetle - homemade: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=161457 







[HR][/HR]​that is really _REALLY_ nice looking! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (16v)*

The Celis lights in the BMW's are city lights, not DRL's. As for the parking lights in the NA cars, like mk3's, you can just hook the constant parking lamp wire up to the Celis rings (or city lights for that matter), which in turn would bypass turning on the turn-signal parking lamps altogether. On the in.pro site they seem to have the projector E39 headlamps for $281us for the pair. When those are available for the US I think I may be converting my mk4 look lights to a projector low beam w/Celis light!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Celis lights in the BMW's are city lights, not DRL's. As for the parking lights in the NA cars, like mk3's, you can just hook the constant parking lamp wire up to the Celis rings (or city lights for that matter), which in turn would bypass turning on the turn-signal parking lamps altogether. On the in.pro site they seem to have the projector E39 headlamps for $281us for the pair. When those are available for the US I think I may be converting my mk4 look lights to a projector low beam w/Celis light![HR][/HR]​
PARKING lights!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*

Ok fine parking lights!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok fine parking lights![HR][/HR]​'Cuz the expression "city lights" would be in my mind something more or less the same as Daytime Runing Lights (DRL)...


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*

I've always considered any marker light inside the headlight without the headlight on to be called a city light. Is this incorrect, like when everyone says Angel eyes but they're really called Celis?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've always considered any marker light inside the headlight without the headlight on to be called a city light. Is this incorrect, like when everyone says Angel eyes but they're really called Celis?[HR][/HR]​Well Celis is refering to the technology used not the usage of it, I mean Celis is used in taillights, parkinglights etc etc.
Citylights is an expression widely used in the US, but it is not completely correct, because as I have mentioned before the small bulbs used in the headlights (which you don't have on hardly any US spec cars) are NOT intended to be used while the vehicle is moving.
I don't really care WHAT you call 'em but I am just trying to be specific so that people don't get the wrong impression, alot of people seem to be under the impression that we in europe use this when we drive within citylimits. That is not the case, but it WAS during the war, now tha is a while back...
Parkinglights or standinglights as germans call them are what they are called here and explain exactly their intention.
Just as you have "Euro tails" I mean if you do a search on "euro tails" you fill find products that you will still NOT readily find in EUROPE!!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*

So the lights in my mk4 look lights, they are just parking lights since they stay on when the headlights come on?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (germanrox)*

Yes they are, I can't answer WHY they stay on while the headlights are on.
On most euro cars they do, and if the mainbeam bulb brakes, it's good cuz you still have an idea of how wide a car is when you meet it.
Now when I say they are not intended for use while a vehicle is moving, I mean they are not intended for use WITHOUT other lights on...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (1.6VTECP-W-R!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do they make those for tail-lights?[HR][/HR]​Those what? Celis is the tech. used in the "angel eyes" and that is YES used in tails as well:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=136760


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Cullen)*

Ok, so I'm dumb, so how does celis work? Educate me


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (vwtoys)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, so I'm dumb, so how does celis work? Educate me














[HR][/HR]​READ in the second post here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=136760


----------



## 2001vdubbgolf (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (EuroStyle)*

hey man i practically live at dtmpower.net but sometimes i stop by here...andyways this guy on dtmpower made a poopload of angel eyes (the rings)(with LED's (brighter)instead of the fiber optic stuff and they are funnly built so you don't have to harvest them from hella..anyways they go for 250 for 4 from him..hope this helps!


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (2001vdubbgolf)*

would these be hard to put in my corrado


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (90corrado_g60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would these be hard to put in my corrado[HR][/HR]​What, the round angel eyes from the 5er?
That would effect the perfromance of the lamp, and w/ the lens optics of the corrado, you would not be able to see it very well. I imagine if you installed Ralle Golf lamps, you could do it. But thats provided you could get the light guides(rings) and fiber optics from a 2001 and up 5er.


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (HIDGolf)*

For the Corrado boys. There was a guy in Maine who had 5 series lamps in his C. I think he bought that in.pro kit and fitted it. Looked sick!


----------



## Syncronicity (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (schleppy)*

Are you talking about the photoshopped picture of the beige/burgundy Corrado with 5 series lights. It is my knowledge that hte 5 series lights are too large to easily fit in a Corrado's space, but then again, maybe I'm just starting another rumor inadvertently


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (Syncronicity)*

ive seen the 3 series lamps(E36?the last gen) on a corrado. the 5ers would not fit as they have the turn indicator attached to the lamp housing.
in pro makes set of E36 lamps w/ rings, those should fit, but i have no info about quality or pricing.
but hella just released a set of angel eyed 3 series lamps for the E36 chassis 3 series. http://www.hella-press.de/search_detail_e.php?text_id=118


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: BMW 5 series Angel eyes.... (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ive seen the 3 series lamps(E36?the last gen) on a corrado. the 5ers would not fit as they have the turn indicator attached to the lamp housing.
in pro makes set of E36 lamps w/ rings, those should fit, but i have no info about quality or pricing.
but hella just released a set of angel eyed 3 series lamps for the E36 chassis 3 series. http://www.hella-press.de/search_detail_e.php?text_id=118 
[HR][/HR]​Alot of people in the US especially are comparing the DESIGN with the EURO TAIL design, and I have to agree the smaller diameter "angel eyes" doesn't have the same "touch" to them...
Also see this link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=185343


----------

